# PC configuration for 2022



## diginovice (Jan 17, 2022)

I am willing to get *PC assembled that can last for at least 10 years*. Reply to questionnaire is given below.

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.' Vague answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work.)*
Ans: Will be using the machine for programming with VB and web development.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then please mention.*
Ans: 50 – 60 k

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 10 and Ubuntu

*5. How much hard drive / solid-state drive space is needed?*
Ans: 1 Tb/ 500 GB or both

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention the screen size and resolution you prefer. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, then do mention the screen size and resolution of the monitor you have.*
Ans: 22 inch monitor

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy? i.e. which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: NA

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: 3 -4 months later

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before? Or, will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: No. Probably by assembler.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Kolkata. Yes. Yes

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: Fast computer with compatibility with ftth connection.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 17, 2022)

Why not get a laptop for that config? You'd get a pretty good config for that amount I think.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2022)

diginovice said:


> *PC assembled that can last for at least 10 years*.


It won't, nothing does. CPU, RAM, Mobo and PSU with 10+ year warranty would last that long, but you might need to change some part at some point.



diginovice said:


> *8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
> Ans: 3 -4 months later


No point in asking for suggestions now. We don't know about which parts will be in stock then and their prices. Best way would be to buy it within 2 weeks of getting a good suggestion.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 17, 2022)

Buy this & be done with it:
acer Nitro Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050/144 Hz) AN515-45/AN515-45-R7Z1 Gaming Laptop Rs.99999  Price in India - Buy acer Nitro Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5600H - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050/144 Hz) AN515-45/AN515-45-R7Z1 Gaming Laptop Black Online - acer : Flipkart.com

Otherwise people above have stated some reasons.

Realistically, right now no point in building a budget gaming PC. Think about futureproofing if you have like 3 lakh budget, maybe.

That RTX 3050 laptop should perform similar to a GTX 1650 Super desktop.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 18, 2022)

I5 11400 processor - 15k
Msi h510a pro Motherboard - 5.5k
Gskill 8 GB x 2 RAM - 5.5k
500 GB SSD - 4.5k
GTX 1050ti - 15k
ant 311 Cabinet - 4k
LG 22" monitor - 7.5k

It'll last you 10 years, as in you can comfortably use the PC after 10 years and maybe play some games at low settings with a decent GPU. I have a i5 760 bought in 2010 and it still gives me 100 fps in Valorant with a GTX 750ti.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 18, 2022)

mitraark said:


> I5 11400 processor - 15k
> Msi h510a pro Motherboard - 5.5k
> Gskill 8 GB x 2 RAM - 5.5k
> 500 GB SSD - 4.5k
> ...


The laptop I suggested will outperform that PC actually in games, by my estimate about 50-60% faster. CPU comes very close in CPU intensive tasks. At 45W, R5 5600H hits ~9k in Cinebench R23 whereas desktop i5 11400 is over 10k.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 20, 2022)

I have to disagree with that statement. Specs in Laptop may seem as powerful as some of its desktop counterparts on paper, but in real world they barely perform anywhere close. TDPs are locked so they're limited anyways. Due to the compact nature of laptops thermal throttling kicks in a matter of few minutes, and hence they are not as good PCs. A  3060 laptop of a friend of mine barely gives as many FPS as my GTX 1070 in Valorant.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 20, 2022)

mitraark said:


> I have to disagree with that statement. Specs in Laptop may seem as powerful as some of its desktop counterparts on paper, but in real world they barely perform anywhere close. TDPs are locked so they're limited anyways. Due to the compact nature of laptops thermal throttling kicks in a matter of few minutes, and hence they are not as good PCs. A  3060 laptop of a friend of mine barely gives as many FPS as my GTX 1070 in Valorant.


If your laptop is thermal throttling, then it's not working as expected in most cases. You can just raise back of the laptop to reduce temps for most laptops. Its not like all laptops are thermal throttling. Cleaning & some thermal repaste will be required after some time. With usage, a desktop's air vents can also get clogged, you have to do some servicing on your own here as well.

My laptop is one of those which throttles out of the box. Most laptops these days don't. Laptops have come a long way but if you look into review by say Jarrod Tech, you can get enough data on what I was saying with laptop performance.

At 30W, my laptop with i7 8750H results in 2.5k points in Cinebench R20. It can get close to 3k with higher CPU power but it throttles at that point, hence the manual limit. Many laptops have 35W or 45W limit for CPU based on their thermals. In case your friend has Asus TUF Dash F15 with quad core CPU, kind of understandable of low fps as Valorant will be more CPU bound because of high fps.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 20, 2022)

mitraark said:


> GTX 1050ti - 15k


Overpriced for a >5 year old card.
PS: OP wants it for programming with VB and web development. No mention of games anywhere.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 20, 2022)

Buy Online Intel Core i3-12100F 12th Gen Alder Lake Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX8071512100F - in India


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 20, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Buy Online Intel Core i3-12100F 12th Gen Alder Lake Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX8071512100F - in India


Great pricing. Except CPU, we have good budget parts for desktops.


----------



## diginovice (Jan 25, 2022)

Some discussions requested with intel i5 processor.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 27, 2022)

diginovice said:


> Some discussions requested with intel i5 processor.


When you are sure you can buy within a week or two, ask then. Prices can change a lot in even 1 month.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 27, 2022)

Why you are all discussing games when OP doesn't need even a GPU.

Dump the majority of cash on alderlake,

12400 - 20k
ASUS PRIME H610M-E D4 Intel H610 - cheapest mobo i could find, wait for better suggestions. - 7200
CorsairCV550 - 3.8k
CorsairRamDDR4 X 2 = 3190 * 2 = 6.4k
SN570 - 5k
Deepcool D-Shield V2 (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet With Transparent Side Panel (Black) 3.2k. U can compromise on cabinet a bit by going local.

This will give great performance for ~2 years, goodish performance for next 2 years and will be average for the rest of its life. 10 years is too much to ask. 

Total =  45.6k


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 27, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Why not get a laptop for that config? You'd get a pretty good config for that amount I think.


I disagree, 60k laptops are not meant to last. not even for 5 years.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Feb 1, 2022)

If you want to buy a PC that can last for atleast 10 years and want to spend 50k to 60k then my suggestions are

1) Buy any latest processor as you like.

2) search for motherboard models which contain asus tuf or gigabyte auros pro.

3) Buy 16 gb high quality ram.

4) power supply unit more than 600 watts and with platinum certified.

5) Buy additional coolers for whole cabinet and nowadays water coolers are available.

6) Use always ups.

If you follow all of the above mentioned rules then your system will sustain for ten years easily.

If you spend 40k to processor only and spend only 10 thousand to 15 thousand it is of no use.

Asus tuf or gigabyte auros motherboards have many heat sinks, voltage regulators for supplying power to processor ram graphics card etc.,.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 18, 2022)

reading this thread i realized i have used a computer which i myself assembles for around 12 years till 2020 beginning. its config was:

Pentium 4 3GHZ
Gigabyte 845 MB
RAM initially 128MB X 2 (for some 5 years) & then 1GB X 2
a 160GB SATA (boot drive) which when went bad, a 40GB IDE as boot drive & a 500GB SATA
a 400w psu which came with zebronics shangrila cabinet
Win XP initially and then Win 7 Prof. (with some jugaad as there were no device drivers for anything othar than 2000/XP)


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2022)

Pentium 1 cant be 3 GHZ AFAIK. 
I had one.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 18, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Pentium 1 cant be 3 GHZ AFAIK.
> I had one.


so sorry, forgot. it was Pentium 4, lga775, 800fsb.
i too have worked on pentium 1 and a model with mmx iirc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> I disagree, 60k laptops are not meant to last. not even for 5 years.


That is true even to 100k laptop. And Laptops cannot outmatch Desktops in terms of longevity.


----------



## diginovice (Jun 20, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> If you want to buy a PC that can last for atleast 10 years and want to spend 50k to 60k then my suggestions are
> 
> 1) Buy any latest processor as you like.
> 
> ...


Sir,

Kindly suggest model names of parts to help me to choose.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 21, 2022)

A Ryzen 5700G based configuration might have worked but AM4 is nearing end of life I think.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 21, 2022)

CPU - Intel i5 12400 - 17k

Mobo - Gigabyte B660M DS3H - 10k

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3600MHz C18 - 6k

GPU - iGPU

M.2 SSD - Samsung 980 1TB - 8.5k

HDD - None

PSU - Deepcool PM650D 80+ Gold - 5k

Cabinet - Deepcool Mattrexx 55 Mesh 4F - 5.2k

Monitor - 22" 1080p IPS - 9k

Total - 60k


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 22, 2022)

If you are looking for longevity, having latest technologies and lowest price available then go for desktop with processor celron.

*www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/details/processors/celeron.html
Celron runs at lowest Speed but it has all features of i7 processor.

If you want better speed at some what better price go for Pentium g series.

*ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ar...ntel-pentium-processor-g-series.html#@Desktop
Surprisingly laptop with celron processor is available from Lenovo. It's price is 17500 only.

*www.lenovo.com/in/en/laptops/lenov...MIp5fgkcXB-AIV2GSLCh3WQw4eEAQYASABEgKY1_D_BwE




Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> If you are looking for longevity, having latest technologies and lowest price available then go for desktop with processor celron.
> 
> *www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/details/processors/celeron.html
> Celron runs at lowest Speed but it has all features of i7 processor.
> ...


What are you smoking, honestly? Saste nashe mat kiya karo.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What are you smoking, honestly? Saste nashe mat kiya karo.


Steve was clearly selling lies when he reviewed G6900:





On a serious note, normal usage doesn't require very high-performance parts for sure. But 2 cores don't cut it anymore as evident by that graph where the game wouldn't even run even though paired with a top-end GPU.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Steve was clearly selling lies when he reviewed G6900:
> View attachment 21582
> 
> On a serious note, normal usage doesn't require very high-performance parts for sure. But 2 cores don't cut it anymore as evident by that graph where the game wouldn't even run even though paired with a top-end GPU.


I won't even consider dual core cpu for a NAS, let alone for a primary PC. Quad cores would be obsolete in few years and for gaming 6c/12t is the least one should get.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 23, 2022)

Many people don't see various products while buying a new pc and instead buy what a shop owner suggest.

I have listed and suggested some of them.

Please note that most costly pc is needed for people who do extensive work.

For example servers need costly pc but to play 4k videos not editing or working with Photoshop pentium gold processor is enough.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 23, 2022)

If you buy a costly pc it would cost 42000 rupees including monitor but if you buy a processor with pentium gold it would cost 22000 rupees including monitor.

Both 42000 rupees pc and 22000 rupees do same thing but 22000 is comparatively slow than 42000 pc.

Both of them has ddr4 support, ssd support, SATA HDD etc.,.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 23, 2022)

My sincere advice for those people who want to play 4k hd movies is to buy a new tablet like lenevo p11 pro, p12 pro, apple i pad etc.,. Even you can play hd games using them. 

The above tablets come with OLED display and octa core processor. It's easier to carry. Neither a desktop monitor nor laptop monitor comes with OLED display.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 23, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> If you buy a costly pc it would cost 42000 rupees including monitor but if you buy a processor with pentium gold it would cost 22000 rupees including monitor.
> 
> Both 42000 rupees pc and 22000 rupees do same thing but 22000 is comparatively slow than 42000 pc.
> 
> ...


I don't know what you use or if you have ever used a smooth PC, but I have seen laptops with old dual core i3/i5 crawl, esp with HDD on Win10. 4GB RAM gets filled easily. Also, Win10 which was released in 2015 is much lighter than Win10 21H2. Considering a normal user will use a computer for 4-5 years at least, quad core is the minimum one should get. For budget laptops, i3 11th gen + SSD + 8GB will be fine for many, but computational requirement for even normal web browsing increases with time as performance gets cheaper. 

I will say those 20-25k laptops are a waste of money as it will be very slow even with SSD for normal tasks like browsing & word/excel after some time. I'm sure those cheap Pentium is weaker than S778 or Dimensity 920 of 25k phones. If you will use linux based OS, it is a different case, as OS overhead reduces a lot. I have seen a lubuntu OS run fine on i3 4th gen + 4GB RAM + HDD laptop. But again, someone buying a computer will most likely use Windows, not linux. IMO Linux OS are still not as user-friendly as Windows.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 23, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> My sincere advice for those people who want to play 4k hd movies is to buy a new tablet like lenevo p11 pro, p12 pro, apple i pad etc.,. Even you can play hd games using them.
> 
> The above tablets come with OLED display and octa core processor. It's easier to carry. Neither a desktop monitor nor laptop monitor comes with OLED display.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Tablets cannot replace computers, they tried to replace laptops back in 2013-15, but people realized that it can't & their sales crashed. Tablet is mostly bought by people who already have a computer (Desktop/laptop).

Also, OP mentioned programming & web development in first post. Don't know why you didn't read his requirements.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 23, 2022)

@rupeshforu3 Celeron processor will age terribly plus I doubt if the latest processor itself will be able to hold against multiple programs/apps running parallely. That's not a good advice. Also, OP has a budget of 60k-70k, there is no reason to buy such a low end component, even if the usage is minimal. In your previous post in this same thread you have mentioned to buy platinum rated PSU and water cooler. Now this is bit extra for given budget. You need to learn more about balanced configuration. Watch what other members are suggesting and read, watch reviews of those specific components. You will start to understand what is balanced configuration whether its every day PC or gaming PC.

One more thing OP, go for 24" monitor if possible.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2022)

in 2022 buying a Dual Core CPU is stupidity. Don't suggest Celeron CPU(s) to OP. Even Phones are coming with more than 4 Cores now a days.

@OP: Get at least Quad Core CPU laptop and SSD to make your programming life easier.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 23, 2022)

Ok all of you say that dual core pc is not a good advice but there are entry level quad core processors like amd athlon 3000g and I think pentium g has quad core.

Amd athlon 3000g has zen+ architecture and one of the latest pentium g processor has alder lake architecture.

Both of above comes between 6000 to 6500 rupees.

One intersting fact is that if you buy any latest amd ryzen processor like ryzen 3 3200g or ryzen 5 2400g or even ryzen 7 series all must be fitted into the same cpu slot of am4 motherboard. If you buy athlon 3000g it also has to be inserted into the same cpu slot of am4 motherboard.

The same happens with pentium g processor.

Amd athlon 3000 g comes around 6000 to 6500 rupees which has integrated graphics and quad core but if you choose any ryzen processors with integrated graphics you have to spend 12000 or even 18000. The same happens for pentium g processor.

Any ide ie., Integrated Development environment like visual studio takes about 4 gb of ram and even it can take 5 gb so what I mean if you buy any latest pentium g processor you can install upto 32 gb ram.

Many people think to buy a new pc including monitor and ask someone and they will definitely suggest spend upto 40000 rupees because those people who are suggesting don't see all available options. Please stop this.

Many people who are beginners tries to buy a new pc but others suggest to spend 40000. Spending 40000 rupees or even greater than 35000 is unnecessary for beginners. Instead spending 25000 to 30000 is enough for a new pc including monitor.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 23, 2022)

Here forget about celron but consider athlon 3000g and pentium g processor.

Both comes with integrated graphics and quad core.

I have given suggestions for home users and people who have low budget.

If you have sufficient money to buy intel i9 or ryzen 9 etc., then go ahead.

Another thing to mention is from the past 5 years a new pc with ddr4 memory is available and within 1 year ddr5 powered pc is going to arrive.

Wait for 1 year so that you can buy ddr5 powered pc.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Ok all of you say that dual core pc is not a good advice but there are entry level quad core processors like amd athlon 3000g and I think pentium g has quad core.
> 
> Amd athlon 3000g has zen+ architecture and one of the latest pentium g processor has alder lake architecture.
> 
> ...





rupeshforu3 said:


> Here forget about celron but consider athlon 3000g and pentium g processor.
> 
> Both comes with integrated graphics and quad core.
> 
> ...



Usually, people will find flaws in your logic, but I'm unable to find any logic in your flaw.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 23, 2022)

Very interesting reviews without reading what I have posted.

You can comment on my posts infinitely without reading atleast once and each and every time saying you are worst etc.,.

I have given suggestions not to you but always people like you come into action.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 23, 2022)

Celeron Processor paired with DDR5 RAM !!! Wah Wah. Buy Celeron only if you have absolutely no budget. Using more than 1 application at a time won't be a pleasant experience . Unless OP planning to open a Cybercafe.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 23, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Very interesting reviews without reading what I have posted.
> 
> You can comment on my posts infinitely without reading atleast once and each and every time saying you are worst etc.,.
> 
> ...


Forum members have read your posts and that is why they know they are just plain bad recommendations and not useful for OP. OP has 60k budget and needs a computer for Programming and development. You are hellbent on selling a dual powered processor giving absolutely no thought to OP's requirements. Intel themselves don't advertise and push Celeron like you do. Remember forum members are not criticizing you but your recommendations which is misleading to OP. The forum exits to help people like OP to make better decisions. So don't be surprised when forum members pitch in when they see bad advice being given on the forum.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 23, 2022)

I have listed celron but I have not said it's mandatory and I have suggested others like pentium g processor and athlon 3000g.

My suggestions for op as he has 60k budget are

1) First buy 256 gb SSD nvme which costs 3000
2) Buy a motherboard like asus tuf or gigabyte aurous which costs lot than normal like asus prime.
3) Buy 16 gb ram like adata xpg which costs lot than normal.
4) Buy a SATA HDD 4 tb or atleast 2 tb from Seagate which costs around 3500 to 7200 rupees. This is useful for any backup.
5) Buy a nice monitor with high resolution and HDMI support which costs around 12000 to 15000.
6) Buy a nice ups like apc which can supply power upto 25 minutes.
7) cross fair psu can cost around 3500.
8) Buy any other like multimedia speakers etc.,.
9) Finally all of the above costs around 50000 then buy a new processor within the remaining amount.

Many people are spending money on processor only upto 15000 to 20000 and finally buy remaining.

My suggestion is to buy a motherboard which has components which losts upto 10 years and maintain proper health of pc. Then one must buy ups, psu. All of these extend the life span of remaining.

Finally I am giving advice to buy high quality ups, motherboard, psu and finally go for processor.

But people are going in reverse order which reduce life span of remaining.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 23, 2022)

I don't have any words, hence not countering.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 23, 2022)

Thank you.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> I have listed celron but I have not said it's mandatory and I have suggested others like pentium g processor and athlon 3000g.


OP wants it in 2022, not in 2012.


rupeshforu3 said:


> Finally I am giving advice to buy high quality ups, motherboard, psu and finally go for processor.


This is completely going in reverse. You decide the config around on the costliest and most powerful components which are CPU and GPU in your budget. Then other components can be adjusted accordingly.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 23, 2022)

Ok it's your wish but I have given suggestions for longevity.

See the following which has alder lake architecture and has integrated graphics etc.,. 

*ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ar...m-gold-g7400-processor-6m-cache-3-70-ghz.html
It costs around 7400 from Flipkart.

This particular cpu and i7 12 gen processor has same instruction set but has 4 cores only which I think sufficient

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> has same instruction set


*www.dictionary.com/e/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/picard-facepalm.jpg

Every f****ng modern consumer CPU is 64 bit, has been that way for more than a decade.


rupeshforu3 said:


> has 4 cores


How the heck can you completely misread the actual specification from the link which you've shared? G7400 has 2 CORES and 4 THREADS. THREADS ARE NOT CORES. Nobody should buy quad cores if they want to keep the config for a long time, let alone the entry level G7400 which should be used only in single application scenarios like an ATM or billing terminal.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2022)

Dude your suggestions are okay, but they are long outdated. Yes they will run fine but they aren't the best product you can buy with your money today. You can Google a bit about recent processor trends and you will realize what Goku and stormbringer have been saying. 

Intel and amd release a new generation of processors every year ( or every 1 and half year). Ryzen 3xxx is long outdated, replaced with Ryzen 5xxx which is nearly at end of life. Similarly intel's latest processor gen is 12th gen. Why would anyone buy Ryzen 2xxx for nearly full price when they can (and should) get the latest ?

Also you have a misconception that i3 or even celeron and i9 somehow can belong in the same recommendation. They are completely different category of CPUs that never belong together in the same recommendation, just read what a guy requires before you type and confuse the guy (and yourself).


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 24, 2022)

Ok all of you think it is reasonable to spend 20000 to 25000 rupees on just a processor but I can't and so I have given some instructions. From now I will not do so.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 24, 2022)

@rupeshforu3 

The most durable component in a desktop is the CPU. So it should be the best you can afford. RAM, hard disks, monitor etc. can be easily swapped/upgraded at any time. Even motherboards/GPUs fail and need replacement. Next should be the PSU. Because a bad or low powered one will kill your system.

Get the best CPU you can afford in the budget and select other components planning for upgrades in future. This will be the best method.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 24, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Ok all of you think it is reasonable to spend 20000 to 25000 rupees on just a processor but I can't and so I have given some instructions. From now I will not do so.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


No one is suggesting 20k-25k CPU for this 60-70K budget. Your suggestions about getting quality mobo and psu are good. But prioritizing budget over these, especially mobo, for use case OP, is not fair usage of the budget So a low-mid segment mobo is fine. Also, if you think OP will be using VB only for dev work then you are mistaken. They could be using multiple IDE, dockers, browsers at the same time. A Pentium G series processor will struggle, even 16GB RAM can't compensate for that. 
But what you said is right, we don't need 40K to build a PC. If the kid is from school and they will be running only Turbo C++(if this still exist in any school) on it then a bottom line PC with old components is fine.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 24, 2022)

Ok one last and final suggestion is not to buy a new pc right now because upto now only DDR4 ram pcs are available. I think that ddr4 occupied market since 4 years.

Wait for one year so that ddr5 powered pc may arrive.AM5 motherboard comes with ddr5, pci 5 etc.,.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2022)

I don't think you can fit a ddr5 config in a 60k system right now in India.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 24, 2022)

Right now it's not available but after one year you can and so why can't you just wait for some days.

Work is going on DDR5, pci 5 etc.,.

Surely those people who buy a new pc now, after one year will definitely think they have done a mistake.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 24, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Right now it's not available but after one year you can and so why can't you just wait for some days.
> 
> Work is going on DDR5, pci 5 etc.,.
> 
> Surely those people who buy a new pc now, after one year will definitely think they have done a mistake.


DDR5 is available.
You can read my review here: Kingston FURY DDR5 Review

PCIe Gen 4 has just started to become mainstream. PCIe 5 would take 3-4 years more to become mainstream.
Nobody would regret buying a mid-high end config now if they really need it. (i5s and ryzen 5s are mid range from my POV). Those who need it now, won't wait for a year for expensive, bleeding-edge tech when current tech meets almost 95% of their requirements and use cases.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 24, 2022)

See the following pages

*www.google.com/search?q=PCI+5+release+date&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwj4tJDzxcb4AhW_xDgGHc6qCkYQ1QJ6BAgLEAI
*www.google.com/search?q=zen4+architecture+&oq=zen4+architecture+&aqs=heirloom-srp..
*www.google.com/search?q=am5+motherboard&oq=am5+&aqs=heirloom-srp.1.0l5
Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitraark (Jun 24, 2022)

I was assuming the dude was spamming and hence didnt quote the message to give unnecessary attention to it.

But the subsequent comments are gold standard s#!tposts !


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 25, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Right now it's not available but after one year you can and so why can't you just wait for some days.
> 
> Work is going on DDR5, pci 5 etc.,.
> 
> Surely those people who buy a new pc now, after one year will definitely think they have done a mistake.


hey friend! so sorry but

Not everyone has the option of waiting for an year or even for months 
Almost everything becomes old and obsolete in an year so if I keep waiting for something better, IMHO I will not be able to buy anything any time. 
So it comes down to the time at which I NEED it. I postponed buying a new PC for over 4 years due to this attitude - something new is coming in few months. finally bought it over 2 years back. no regrets for new items launched in the market after that.
thanks.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jun 25, 2022)

Ok all of you can buy anything as your wish but I just gave hint that new technologies are going to arrive but you don't want and it's your wish.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Ok all of you can buy anything as your wish but I just gave hint that new technologies are going to arrive but you don't want and it's your wish.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the hint, appreciate it.


----------



## diginovice (Jul 3, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Also, if you think OP will be using VB only for dev work then you are mistaken. They could be using multiple IDE, dockers, browsers at the same time.



You are right. I need PC for the above quoted purpose. 

I would request all to suggest model names for different parts so that I can make a choice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> CPU - Intel i5 12400 - 17k
> 
> Mobo - Gigabyte B660M DS3H - 10k
> 
> ...





diginovice said:


> You are right. I need PC for the above quoted purpose.
> 
> I would request all to suggest model names for different parts so that I can make a choice.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Check that

RAM - Corsair vengeance, adata, xpg, crucial are also fine


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 3, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> 7) *cross fair psu can cost around 3500.*


what is a cross fair psu?
why would someone buy a pentium/celeron class cpu if he has 60k to spend?!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> what is a cross fair psu?
> why would someone buy a pentium/celeron class cpu if he has 60k to spend?!


dont feed him, hes a well known troll in our forum.


----------



## diginovice (Jul 20, 2022)

> omega44-xt said:
> 
> 
> CPU - Intel i5 12400 - 17k
> ...


If I spend a bit more and add one additional GPU, what will the configuration look like. Kindly advice.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 20, 2022)

diginovice said:


> If I spend a bit more and add one additional GPU, what will the configuration look like. Kindly advice.


Config suggested is already solid. All you need to do is add a graphics card, that would be according to you budget. You can go upto RTX3080, after that there will be bottleneck from processor. 
But you need PC only for productivity work right? Or you have changed your mind and also want to game on this? You can add GPU later also. There is new series coming up where AMD and Nvidia will launch high end cards by year end and mid/low ranged cards next year.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 20, 2022)

diginovice said:


> If I spend a bit more and add one additional GPU, what will the configuration look like. Kindly advice.


How much is a bit more? If you want to prioritize gaming, can drop CPU to i3 to manage a better GPU. 

IMO a decent GPU costs 29k, which is AMD RX 6600.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jul 24, 2022)

If you are searching for pc with ultimate speed then it's better to choose amd ryzen thread ripper.

It has an inbuilt GPU but the processor itself costs around 70000 Indian rupees.

Upto now there is no processor build with such spec for desktop pc to run windows 11 or Linux etc.,. It's equivalent to the power of 10 to 15 latest i7 processors and 30 times equivalent to the power of pentium processors.

If you buy this you don't need to buy any other GPU and it will survive upto 20 years even at extreme loads.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 24, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> If you are searching for pc with ultimate speed then it's better to choose amd ryzen thread ripper.
> 
> It has an inbuilt GPU but the processor itself costs around 70000 Indian rupees.
> 
> ...


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jul 24, 2022)

Any processor upto now consists of 8 cores to 16 cores and has maximum 16 mb cache memory.

But amd ryzen thread ripper has 64 cores to 128 cores and has 256 mb to 288 mb cache.

Previously I have searched the cost of it and found 200000 but I have visited computer shop and asked its cost they said they have sold thread ripper at the cost of 70000.

As the op is going to spend 60k and even ready to spend a lot then it's better to choose thread ripper.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 24, 2022)

@rupeshforu3 Hi Rupesh! Please go through each and every post in this thread and research about the components suggested. You are misguiding OP, again. The budget for entire PC is 60k. Suggesting to buy a single component for 70k is just ridiculous!


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jul 24, 2022)

For just one component it costs 70k and all other components can be bought at 20k and totally costs around 90k.

Some people spend 15000 to 20000 just to monitor but instead one can buy a monitor lower than 10000 and similarly other components cost can be reduced.

Here the processor is the main compartment and if it's powerful then the pc can sustain upto 20 years.

In my view many people are spending lakhs of rupees for cars apartments etc., but why can't they spend 1/7 for a nice pc.

Previously I have suggested components which has lower spec because I thought op is a beginner but at present I think he is more interested in computer technologies and he is a techie.

If you can't spend 70k for single component then there are other options such as ryzen 7 5700g which costs around 25k and has a nice inbuilt GPU.

No one are suggesting to op to buy a processor which has inbuilt GPU and instead giving suggestions to buy another graphics card.

Using another graphics card has a number of disadvantages like consumption of lots of power etc.,.

Keep in mind that when once when we buy anything we can't return it back and so think twice before buying anything.

Finally my suggestion is if you want an ultimate pc then go for thread ripper which costs around 90k to 1 lakh. If you want midrange then just replace thread ripper with ryzen 7 5700g. If you want lower end pc just to watch 4k videos, Photoshop etc., then pc with pentium gold processor is enough.

Many of us can't spend lakhs on just pc or can't buy a lower end pc then it's better to choose mid range.

Spending single rupee on another graphics card is waste of money from my experience.
Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 24, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> For just one component it costs 70k and all other components can be bought at 20k and totally costs around 90k.


Do you actually have any idea how much only a motherboard for threadripper would cost?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 24, 2022)

@rupeshforu3 From Threadripper to 5700g is quite a fall. A quick search shows that 5700g costs around 23k and 12400=17k; 12400f=15k
OP will not benefit much by having 2 extra cores of processor by spending nearly 6-7k extra. It is better to save that amount and spend on another component, say a monitor.
Putting a processor worth 70k and rounding up entire config in 20k is just worst suggestion I have seen by anyone ever.

Do you even know what is the use of a monitor which costs 20k, 30k, 50k, 90k?

An inbuilt GPU is good but a 15-20k budget graphics card is way better and should be invested in if graphics intensive tasks are involved. Otherwise just save all that money and get a 12400 which also has iGPU.

And lastly, please do not recommend anyone config for Photoshop, before going through articles like below




Please read more on following link:
*www.pugetsystems.com/recommended/R...-Adobe-Photoshop-139/Hardware-Recommendations
Just by a quick google search of the components suggested by others will literally show you what is the value of each component. We already had this kind of discussion in another thread few weeks back. Instead of learning from that, you are again here throwing bad suggestions. You can just open youtube and watch Hardware Unboxed or Gamer's Nexus or Paul Hardware channels to learn about current PC market trends and good value for money components.
--
Edit: Also go learn the usage of GPU. It seems you are completely oblivious of GPU applications.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> If you are searching for pc with ultimate speed then it's better to choose amd ryzen thread ripper.
> 
> It has an inbuilt GPU but the processor itself costs around 70000 Indian rupees.
> 
> ...


Please stop smoking cheap stuff, it is not good for your health.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 24, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> If you are searching for pc with ultimate speed then it's better to choose amd ryzen thread ripper.
> 
> It has an inbuilt GPU but the processor itself costs around 70000 Indian rupees.
> 
> ...



sir can we fit two processor in one CPU socket by soldering them in parallel? Will I get double performance? I am thinking of making super computer. Then i will haxx nasa.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 25, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> sir can we fit two processor in one CPU socket by soldering them in parallel? Will I get double performance? I am thinking of making super computer. Then i will haxx nasa.


or play crysis 1 in 69K


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jul 25, 2022)

What I am thinking is that spending money on graphics card is waste of money. But no one of you is considering this.

Any graphics card today has a cooler and so consumes lots of power.

The discussion on this thread goes infinitely without coming into conclusion.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jul 25, 2022)

May I know what is the need of graphics card. You can do the same thing what graphics card does with a processor which has igpu.

Spending the graphics card cost to processor with igpu is best option.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 25, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> May I know what is the need of graphics card. You can do the same thing what graphics card does with a processor which has igpu.
> 
> Spending the graphics card cost to processor with igpu is best option.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk



You are just talking, not listening.


----------



## nac (Jul 25, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> If you are searching for pc with ultimate speed then it's better to choose* amd ryzen thread ripper.
> It has an inbuilt GPU*


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 25, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> If you are searching for pc with ultimate speed then it's better to choose amd ryzen thread ripper



Sir you sure it will not rip all the threads from my t shirt if I switch on my PeeCee? Because it has thread*ripper* in its name....


----------



## DestGod (Jul 25, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Using another graphics card has a number of disadvantages like consumption of lots of power etc.,.


As far as I know, most of the threadrippers have a TDP of 300w.


----------



## DestGod (Jul 25, 2022)

Additionally, alder lake does have architectural improvements. The 12400 would be the most sensible option here. Prioritizing the CPU for productivity is one thing, but going overkill for it? Another thing, how would you even cool the threadripper? Good luck spending another arm and leg for a custom water loop


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jul 25, 2022)

So just forget about thread ripper and as someone of you agreed alder lake 12400 is the best option to choose.

Try to buy 12400 and it has inbuilt GPU which is enough for day to day work.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 25, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> What I am thinking is that spending money on graphics card is waste of money. But no one of you is considering this.
> 
> Any graphics card today has a cooler and so consumes lots of power.
> 
> ...


How  old are you?


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jul 25, 2022)

I just had a glance at thread ripper and not seen specs and so I thought it has similar dimensions and consume same power as others.

Some people in the current forum and in others suggested that graphics card consume lots of power. I have seen pictures of some graphics cards and found those have two coolers.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 26, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Sir you sure it will not rip all the threads from my t shirt if I switch on my PeeCee? Because it has thread*ripper* in its name....


_porn intro music_


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 26, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> How  old are you?


Not enough to browse the internet without adult supervision.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 26, 2022)

His comments are suggestive of mental immaturity (cretinism)


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 26, 2022)

We should avoid name calling. Best policy is "Don't feed the trolls".


----------



## diginovice (Aug 8, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> How much is a bit more?


I would like to know whether i5 and the mobo will be sufficient for future versions of Windows OS at present Windows 11.  I not, should I go for i7 or i9 and an additional GPU with additional 20k. 

Kindly advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 8, 2022)

diginovice said:


> I would like to know whether i5 and the mobo will be sufficient for future versions of Windows OS at present Windows 11.  I not, should I go for i7 or i9 and an additional GPU with additional 20k.
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry, but I'm not going to read through 4 pages to get back the context.

Give a TLDR.


----------



## DestGod (Aug 9, 2022)

diginovice said:


> I would like to know whether i5 and the mobo will be sufficient for future versions of Windows OS at present Windows 11.  I not, should I go for i7 or i9 and an additional GPU with additional 20k.
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Could you state your final budget and uses of the PC? After 5 pages of Verge level advice, things are quite in a flurry here.

As for the future proofing for the OS, I'm guessing that you have the TPM 2.0 fiasco in your mind. Well, it's difficult to predict what comes next from MS. A 6 core processor will work fine (depending on usage) for plenty of years to come. Newer versions of Windows 10/11 usually lean on the storage heavily. SATA SSDs and mechanical drives have already seen their way out, and M.2 NVME Gen3 could likely follow suit in a couple of years, especially with the slated release of PCIe Gen5 and stricter requirements by game developers and windows. My advice, do not go lesser than a Gen4 SSD for your build. That should be fine for your desired timeline.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2022)

Nope, gen 3 is more than enough for day to day work, at least for next 4-5 years.

Sent from my Poco X3 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DestGod (Aug 9, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nope, gen 3 is more than enough for day to day work, at least for next 4-5 years.
> 
> Sent from my Poco X3 Pro using Tapatalk


For simple tasks sure, a SATA SSD or a Gen3 NVME is easily enough. But as you said, Gen4 is becoming mainstream. If someone building a new PC asks for suggestions for storage, a SATA SSD would be last the option to go with, due to Gen3 being priced the same and its speed. What's to say that Gen4 won't overshadow it down the line?
There would certainly be pushback from the community if devs get too comfy with latest tech, which ensures a solid spine for Gen3 for a few years at most.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Aug 20, 2022)

Hi at present I am running a pc with Intel i3 10th gen processor, Intel asus h510 me motherboard, gigabyte m.2 2280 ssd and windows 11, Fedora 36 operating systems.

Sometimes I even attach another two sata hdds harddisks of size 3 tb.

Everything is working fine for me. Even at extreme loads the task manager in windows 11 is showing only 40 percent of cpu is used.

Please note that I have not brought any separate graphics card. So my sincere suggestion is buy i3 12th gen processor ie., I3 12100 which has inbuilt GPU and it comes around 12500.

In the requirements page of windows 11 they specified clearly that 70 gb disk space and any latest octa core processor is enough for day to day work.

Many people of you are not giving right suggestions to op and instead giving advice as try to buy i5 or i7 etc.,.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 20, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Even at extreme loads the task manager in windows 11 is showing only 40 percent of cpu is used.


Steam/EGS download will take CPU to 100%. You are not doing anything extreme.


rupeshforu3 said:


> Many people of you are not giving right suggestions to op and instead giving advice as try to buy i5 or i7 etc.,.


I will not sugarcoat it, your hardware suggestions are unbalanced at best and BS at worst. Stop doing that. Do not post what you "think" is good while completely ignoring hardware tests done by reputed independent sources.


----------



## diginovice (Sep 2, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Sorry, but I'm not going to read through 4 pages to get back the context.
> 
> Give a TLDR.


Your earlier post suggesting the configuration is available here.

Kindly help.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 3, 2022)

diginovice said:


> Your earlier post suggesting the configuration is available here.
> 
> Kindly help.
> 
> Thanking you in advance.


For your budget, i5 is good enough. You need to increase budget by 15-20k for i7, not sure if you will see its benefit if your workload isn't too heavy.


----------



## diginovice (Sep 3, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> For your budget, i5 is good enough. You need to increase budget by 15-20k for i7, not sure if you will see its benefit if your workload isn't too heavy.


My confusion is that whether i5 will be supported by future Windows OS's. Kindly advice.


----------



## DestGod (Sep 3, 2022)

diginovice said:


> My confusion is that whether i5 will be supported by future Windows OS's. Kindly advice.


The CPU that you buy now is in no way related to "support by future windows". You simply cannot predict this. Requirements of Windows are majorly based on the chipset of your motherboard and the architecture of your chip. 

Put simply, even a powerful CPU like the i9 12900k shares the same Windows support as the i5 12400. So just get the 12400.

Honestly, considering how long this thread has been dragged on for, it's better to wait till next gen CPUs (Raptor Lake and Zen 4).


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 3, 2022)

diginovice said:


> My confusion is that whether i5 will be supported by future Windows OS's. Kindly advice.


So, MS listed everything older than Intel 8th gen as not supported for Win11. So it wouldn't have mattered if you owned an i3 7100 or i9 7900X, both are not officially supported (but there are workarounds).

So future OS support is least of your worry.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jan 6, 2023)

My old laptop with i5 4th gen is not working as it doesn't support windows 11 and even I can't install latest Fedora Linux.

At present it only runs windows 8.1.

So I want to sell it to someone who want to experiment with it.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 7, 2023)

rupeshforu3 said:


> My old laptop with i5 4th gen is not working as it doesn't support windows 11 and even I can't install latest Fedora Linux.
> 
> At present it only runs windows 8.1.
> 
> ...


win 11 can work if you employ the bypass method (check youtube)


----------

